# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mbulimi i femrës në shkollë

## Qafir Arnaut

> Studentes në Durrës i kërkohet të heqë perçen në klasë 
> 
> 18-10-2006
> 
> 
> 
> Autoritetet në Universitetin e Durrësit e këshilluan një studente myslimane të mos e vinte perçen në fakultet. 
> 
> Zyrtarët e universitetit njoftuan se i thanë studentes Behije Hoxha se mbajtja e perçes, dhunon parimet laike të arsimit publik në Shqipëri dhe i thanë të mos e verë më atë në klasë. 
> ...


Ne Ameriken e Veriut nuk te ngacmon kush nqs vendos perce. Sidoqofte une mbetem i mendimit qe veshja e gruas myslimane ne rastin me te mire eshte marketing per Islamin, ne rastin me te keq jep mesazhin: 'une jam e ndershme/modeste, ju te tjerat jeni bushtra".

Ndoshta ka ardhur koha qe grate myslimane te mos lejohen te mbajne perce edhe ne Ameriken e Veriut.

----------


## Cappuccino

Studentes në Durrës i kërkohet të heqë perçen në klasë 

18-10-2006



Autoritetet në Universitetin e Durrësit e këshilluan një studente myslimane të mos e vinte perçen në fakultet. 

Zyrtarët e universitetit njoftuan se i thanë studentes Behije Hoxha se mbajtja e perçes, dhunon parimet laike të arsimit publik në Shqipëri dhe i thanë të mos e verë më atë në klasë. 

Ky veprim shkaktoi kritika të ashpëra të udhëheqësve myslimanë. Ata e quajtën këtë veprim shkelje të të drejtave të njeriut. 


Bravo u qoft.....

----------


## alnosa

paska hyre feja dhe ne arsim ?

----------


## alnosa

> Ne Ameriken e Veriut nuk te ngacmon kush nqs vendos perce. Sidoqofte une mbetem i mendimit qe veshja e gruas myslimane ne rastin me te mire eshte marketing per Islamin, ne rastin me te keq jep mesazhin: 'une jam e ndershme/modeste, ju te tjerat jeni bushtra".
> 
> Ndoshta ka ardhur koha qe grate myslimane te mos lejohen te mbajne perce edhe ne Ameriken e Veriut.


une jetoj ne ameriken e veriut , dhe eshte mese e vertet qe vajzat myslimane mbajne perce ne shkolle,dhe me te vertet ato me kete gje shprehin modestin e tyre gje  qe mua me pelqen .paksa se nuk jam myslimane ,me ben pershtypje krenaria e tyre.se edhe pse shikohen ndryshe nga te tjeret gjithmone jane modeste .personalisht njoh nje vajz mysliman. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

S'flet kush per te drejtat e shqiptareve me me e vra Zoti. Ferexhet jane te ndaluara me Kur'an u musliman pa shkole. Arabt e pa moral kishin pas mendue se me qite ferexhe nuk i njeh Zoti e pshtojne pa u denu, po Pejgamberi ua bani me dije fort mire se s'kan ku mshefen se Ai i di te gjitha, e ata prap mashtrojne veten e mbulojne fytyrat, me hajt se nashta nuk eshte e vertete fjale a profetit. Bjeri kush ne fije. O njerez, shkolla eshte laike, aty mesohet cdo gje qe eshte ne kundershtim me fene, aty qysh do te hysh ke bere mekat sipas fes tande. Leni more budallaqet.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Ne Ameriken e Veriut ....
> Ndoshta ka ardhur koha qe grate myslimane te mos lejohen te mbajne perce edhe ne Ameriken e Veriut.



Ku ke qene morr jahu me perpara? She she ndoshta ka ardhur koha dmth ti thua se u bo ne shqiperi dhe ketu ne amerike po i iken koha? O shqiptar te mbrapsht mos u merrni me budallalliqe. Nese per kulturen amerikone eshte e pranueshme qe gruaja myslimane vishet sipas zakonit pse per ne shqiptaret o vlla po na ben pershtypje? 

Sa per infon tate qe ta dish amerika po  tregon nje kujdes te vecant biles shume te vecante qe mos te filloj urrejtje nder fetare. Shqiperise dhe shqiptarve(qe skan uj me la syte ene perdorin kandila ne vend drites) u prish pune ajo goca qe shko me perce ne shkolle se amerikes dhe amerikanve nuk u prish pune. 

Me bo pershtypje ti don bossi qe perdore nje fjalor rrugesh cdo ne kete mes? Tjetri hodhi nje ide pse ti e ul aq shume veten dhe i ofendon ske pse e ofeno tjetri nese je me i mire ose zgjuar se ai debato argumento dhe binde po ajo pergjigja jote ishte pergjigje rruge.

----------


## *Babygirl*

Edhe un do e ndaloja mbulesen ne shkolla, pse eshte me e moralshme 
ajo qe e ven mbulesen sesa ajo qe se ven!!! Nuk besoj!

----------


## rina_

jm e mendimit se feja nuk te ben indiferen me tjeret, mbulesa eshte thjeshte respekt ndaj ATIJ qe te ka krijuar...

----------


## FLOWER

jam per respektimin e zgjedhjes se lire te individit.

----------


## xfiles

> jm e mendimit se feja nuk te ben indiferen me tjeret, mbulesa eshte thjeshte respekt ndaj ATIJ qe te ka krijuar...


respekt?
pse nuk e dija qe Zoti ka turp ti shohe femrat, 
ne ç'kuptim respekt?

po ti a e respekton ate qe te ka krijuar?

----------


## rina_

> respekt?
> pse nuk e dija qe Zoti ka turp ti shohe femrat, 
> ne ç'kuptim respekt?
> 
> po ti a e respekton ate qe te ka krijuar?


Shiko mbulesa eshte respekt ndaj Allahut, nuk eshte ajo qe Zoti ka turp ti shohe femrat....vetem se femren nuk duhet ta shoh gjinia e kundert....
un kam respekt ndaj ATIJ qe me ka krijuar...

----------


## xfiles

> Shiko mbulesa eshte respekt ndaj Allahut, nuk eshte ajo qe Zoti ka turp ti shohe femrat....vetem se femren nuk duhet ta shoh gjinia e kundert....
> un kam respekt ndaj ATIJ qe me ka krijuar...


ti a respekton ATE qe te ka krijuar duke mbajtur perçe?

----------


## rina_

> ti a respekton ATE qe te ka krijuar duke mbajtur perçe?


Nuk kam perce por respekti nda TIJ duhet te kemi....
ata qe kan perce e ndien veten te lumtur per ate qe nuk i ka par kush deri ne ate koh...ne tek na muslimanet jane me mbulese(sikur celse pa te gjith dhembet a mundet me i cel dyert???) 
nje shoqen time qe kam pas ka perce dhe asaj askush nuk mund me ja nderu menden..
eshte e vendosur edhepse deri ne perce mund te teprohet por mbulesa eshte ajo q edon ai qe NA KRIJOI>>

----------


## DEN_Bossi

une bera nje pytje qe nuk mora pergjigje

po sikur kjo vajz qe i mohohet e drejta, sot, neser do te jete si "nene terza" e cila po ishte me perce. po sikur me kete vajza neser te krenohet kombi per nje veper te saje.....JU a do ta lejonit te vazhdoje shkollen..... ?????

----------


## Cappuccino

> une bera nje pytje qe nuk mora pergjigje
> 
> po sikur kjo vajz qe i mohohet e drejta, sot, neser do te jete si "nene terza" e cila po ishte me perce. po sikur me kete vajza neser te krenohet kombi per nje veper te saje.....JU a do ta lejonit te vazhdoje shkollen..... ?????


Ja pergjigjen te jap une:

Nje myslimane nuk mund te jete si Nene Tereza mbase feja myslimane ia kufizon aftesit e saj te veprimit. Ajo pik se pari duhej injoruar jobesimtaret dhe tere veprimtarein e saj bamirese tua kushtoj vetem besimtareve. Nene Tereza nuk bente dallim ne kete drejtim. Dhe islami e ndalon rreptesisht "Krenimin" me nje femer mbase kjo e fundit shiqohet si nje objek seksual dhe roberesh e mashkullit besimtare. Islami kurrnjehere ne historin botrore nuk ka sjellur shenjter as shenjteresha, njerez bamires pervec xhaxhajve Bin Ladena qe hudhin bomba ne cdo qosh me te cilet keni kenaqesin te krenoheni.

----------


## koder kiss

per mbulimin e femres jam edhe sjam dakort
te them te drejten disa femra me te veretete duhet te mbulohen
po per disa te vjen keq me te vertete
por ama une jam i mendimit edhe hapsi i kesaj teme duhet te mbulohet edhe nese eshte mashkull
veshja dhe uniforma nuk jane pasqyre e fese po pasqyre e diturise

----------


## koder kiss

besimtaret e zgjuar duhet ti vazhdojne studimet ne shkolla besimtare 
dhe jo ne universitetet shqiptare
per mendimin tim zgjuarsia e saj eshte  zero  per derisa e lidh percet me shkollimin
dhe plani i pare i saj eshte percja

----------


## DEN_Bossi

> besimtaret e zgjuar duhet ti vazhdojne studimet ne shkolla besimtare 
> dhe jo ne universitetet shqiptare
> per mendimin tim zgjuarsia e saj eshte  zero  per derisa e lidh percet me shkollimin
> dhe plani i pare i saj eshte percja


hah, e forte kjo
pse, une qe jam musliman nuk kam te drejte te jem studenti me i mire ne universitin politeknik ku jam...???

ej, po mos ja futni kot tesh..... mos e terproni se nuk tregoni gje tjeter vetem injorance

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> po sikur kjo vajz qe i mohohet e drejta, sot, neser do te jete si "nene terza" e cila po ishte me perce. JU a do ta lejonit te vazhdoje shkollen..... ?????



Po...ajo mund te vazhdoje nje shkolle private katolike

----------


## Baptist

Ne kete gjest ka shume hipokrizi, nese ate feja nuk po e pengoka te shkoje ne shkolle dhe te ferkohet neper dyer te shkolles me djem joshes, e nje besimtar te vertete do te duhej ta ndalonte nga kjo. Pergjegja eshte e absolutisht e qarte. Kjo eshte nje mendjemadhesi, blasfemi e dyfishte ndaj Zotit e ne tjetren ane edhe ofendim ndaj shoqeve dhe shokeve te shkolles. Pastaj eshte antikombetare deri ne thelb te marresh doket e zakonet e nje populli primitiv por te mos respektosh besimin ne Zot. Poshterim i kombit dhe i gjakut tend, i pafalshem kur personi ne fjale nuk e respekton fene ne gjestin qe ka bere por veshjen e zakonshme kombetare te nje populli te huaj dhete padenje per kulturen e sterlashte shqiptare rastesisht qelloi te konvertohej i pari ne nje numer dominant dhe tani ta marrim se model te dukjes tone kombetare. Kjo eshte nje mendje ngushtesi dhe vetedije ekstremisht e ulte kombetare qe si rezultat sjell nje asimilim te turpshem ndaj gjakut te baballareve aq te hjekur per ta ruajtur identitetin tone te vecante kombetar.

Te gjithe besimtareve te vertete: Urime Naten e Madhe.

----------

